# Need shipping/packaging advice



## bdemon (Sep 19, 2007)

Got my shirt up for sale on Printmojo, now I'm about to add a poster to the product lineup. Anyone else here sell posters with their shirts? I'm wondering how to ship these posters properly without costing a fortune. I've checked out that uline.com site for poster tubes. It's looking like there's no way for me to avoid rolling 500 posters into 500 tubes before sending them to Printmojo, but I'm wondering if there are other options. I'm waiting to hear back from Printmojo, but I'd appreciate any experienced opinions in the meantime.


----------



## SketchBox (Jan 4, 2008)

is folding the poster out of the question. If they are only promo posters then I wouldnt see a big deal out of folding them, huge companies do it all the time to save space and money, so its an accepted method. but if they are a retail product I would say you might have to pack 500 posters in 500 tubes and add a buck or two to the price to even things out.


----------



## T D Homa (Aug 19, 2006)

I work in a retail store and have experienced both types of promos you have described. As I am not sure of the size of the poster you will be sending out with designs I would have to say that would be a huge factor.

Also rolling posters can be a good idea but remember that unless they are in a case or protective covering edges are prone to tear more often.

Folding posters can be tedious but do not get in the way and may be easily able to be put in the same box as ashirt box that are normally bought at retail stores during the holidays.

** If the T-shirt and the poster compliment one another it may be a good idea to ship them in the smae box. It may help the customer appreciate each a little more if they are in fact compliments to one another.

Depending on just doing a standard fold can make it harder to get the crease out and turnaway profits at a later time if you run a similar product.

The cjoices are yours, and those are just my personal opinions and experiences. 

Hope this helps,

~ Tim


----------



## bdemon (Sep 19, 2007)

Printmojo got back to me on Friday. They said I could send the posters to them and have Uline ship some poster tubes and they'd handle the packaging for me. Now I want to find out if they'll package the posters the way I'd like, protecting the edges and such. These are 24x36 posters with guitar lessons on them (like my shirts), so I want to make sure deliveries are perfect!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What ways are there of protecting the edges once it's rolled up in the tube?


----------



## bdemon (Sep 19, 2007)

Rodney said:


> What ways are there of protecting the edges once it's rolled up in the tube?


I had to ship the posters flat to Printmojo. I had Uline ship the tubes there directly so Printmojo will do the rolling up. So my issue was making sure the posters get there flat in good condition. I put strips of bubble wrap around the poster bundle before taping it up. Haven't heard from them yet, but I think they'll be alright.


----------

